# tv tonight



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/addicted-to-surrogacy

this looks interesting girls

/links


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

there is another post about this somewhere   i just read about this and saw a surro who accidentlyu concieved with her own partner and thought it was the surro babe   wonder what she did


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i always like to post things here so the ivf wales girl don't miss out


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im going to watch just hope theres no graphic labour footage


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

urrrr anyone see the wee down the kitchen sink...yuk


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

first uk surrogate mother saying anyone can get pregnant

umm well that was a bit of a boo boo remark

i cried


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i cried not at that comment but when the twins were born


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me too hun ..was so happy for the real mum    the russian was a bit ungreatfull wasnt she to the poor surragates kids


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

When the twins arrived it was a right tearful moment!! As for the Russian woman, I thought she had a terrible attitude towards children and that certainly upset me.


----------

